# Video; Pretty Good Duck Hunt



## Sterling (Dec 10, 2016)

A friend invited me to hunt with him, and several guys from church, at his hunting lease.  I was amazed at the numbers of ringnecks that flew into the pond.  Had a great time and doubled the camp's record with 32 for the day.  Thank you Lord!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 10, 2016)

Great video I wish I could get mid morning action like that.  My only problem with my footage is it seems the best shots are always low light with my gopro and I can't pick them up.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 10, 2016)

I hear ya especially those wood ducks.  The cold made my batteries act up this morning and I missed some of the better action and shots, but in any case it was a great day.  Thanks


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 10, 2016)

Great video and Great hunt


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 11, 2016)

Sterling, great video.  However, I think you need to change your handle to skillet shooter!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Sterling, great video.  However, I think you need to change your handle to skillet shooter!



 lol


----------



## paulito (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice footage. What camera were you using


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2016)

paulito said:


> Nice footage. What camera were you using



GoPro 3+Black and 4 Black


----------



## vrooom (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like a good hunt
But man these videos with breaking dogs and guns blazing always make me cringe


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2016)

vrooom said:


> Looks like a good hunt
> But man these videos with breaking dogs and guns blazing always make me cringe



I hear ya.  We forgot the rope at the camp and she got away from us.  I waited a tad bit for that duck to get out a little farther for that second shot, but I'm with you on that.  A duck isn't worth an accident with the dog.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 15, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> Sterling, great video.  However, I think you need to change your handle to skillet shooter!



You mean they can fly??  

Looks like a fun hunt, congrats!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats on a great hunt and good time.  Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 15, 2016)

LipRip'r said:


> You mean they can fly??
> 
> Looks like a fun hunt, congrats!



LOL!


----------

